# induction ceremony..



## BJClark (Apr 21, 2009)

My daughter was inducted into the SOCIEDAD HONORARIA HISPÁNICA tonight..

Sociedad Honoraria Hispánica

Yet I tell her, No Espanol en la casa. porque yo no habla espanol.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 21, 2009)

You should learn Spanish too. Then you can confuse outsiders.


----------



## APuritansMind (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations to your daughter - I'm sure she has worked hard at learning the language. Looks like some of it has rubbed off on you!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations

and Skyler, you have some good ideas


----------



## Theognome (Apr 21, 2009)

Skyler said:


> You should learn Spanish too. Then you can confuse outsiders.



Si.

Theognome


----------



## BJClark (Apr 21, 2009)

APuritansMind;



> Congratulations to your daughter - I'm sure she has worked hard at learning the language. Looks like some of it has rubbed off on you!



Actually, I took a semester in college, I preferred sign language..I like talking w/ my hands anyway 


ella dice gracias..


----------



## Berean (Apr 21, 2009)

Could come in handy when fleeing to another country.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 21, 2009)

Berean;



> Could come in handy when fleeing to another country.







It's something she enjoys, so I don't mind..her sister also enjoys speaking Spanish, so they study together, and most all the women her sister works with are Spanish decent, so she gets lots of practice at work as well..And I am proud of both of them, and blessed that God has given them the ability to pick up the language fairly easily, whereas for me, it's more difficult.

She was also invited to join the National Honor Society, but has yet to write her essay and get the paperwork turned in, so I'm not sure if she 'really' wants to join that.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 21, 2009)

Felicitaciones!

Spanish is a beautiful language. I love getting out of the Montana bubble and going to places where more Spanish is spoken - such a good opportunity to practice!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 21, 2009)

I actually wish I knew Spanish. It would help me in my workplace!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm pondering studying it; I've taken several basic courses, covering mostly the same material which I had forgotten in the interim, as well as a Rosetta Stone course. We have some missionaries in Peru, and if I end up going down to help out for a few months I'll probably learn at least some Spanish.

But first on my list is Greek.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 21, 2009)

BJClark said:


> My daughter was inducted into the SOCIEDAD HONORARIA HISPÁNICA tonight..
> 
> Sociedad Honoraria Hispánica
> 
> Yet I tell her, No Espanol en la casa. porque yo no habla espanol.



Spanish is _easy!_ Just add 'o' to the end of every word! Seeo? It'so easyo!

But really, congrats to your daughter


----------

